# Does anyone here own/have access to a chronograph (FPS)?



## Jimbojones (Jun 7, 2016)

I need to calibrate my airgun and a chronograph would be handy;  if it's only able to read sub-sonic range thats fine.


----------



## Alexander (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't have one unfortunatly. Are you setting up above or below 500fps? I am now curious what my .22 air gun shoots at.  It is just a cheap one advertised as 499fps but i wonder how close to that number it is.


----------



## Jimbojones (Jun 8, 2016)

Unsure of the value but by sound, didnt have the same loudness of a MIB 460fps-rated model. Cleaned it up, replaced some seals...now would like to know where it's at.

Chrony, anyone?


----------



## Janger (Jun 9, 2016)

There's some apps for your phone.... Do they work? There is a free one for ballistics ... ???


----------



## Jimbojones (Jun 9, 2016)

Ballistic app is only good if you already know the energy being exerted and I have no way of determining that value

Mythbusters used a high-speed camera and a marked/measured background to calculate velocity...but it was frequently for demonstrative purposes as watching an object pass between 2 sets of rods on a shooting chronograph isn't very interesting TV viewing.


----------

